# Comfrey



## pal (May 11, 2012)

I am new here and have a question: I want to add powdered leaf Comfrey to my 5lb soap batch at trace.  I am interested in using Comfrey for its medicinal qualities. How much should I add per lb. of soap?


----------



## Soapy Gurl (May 12, 2012)

The general "rule", if it can be called that, seems to be up to 1 TBS per lb.  As little as 1 tsp might be enough.  I tend to add by what it looks like as I blend it in.  I have never used comfrey though.


----------



## Genny (May 12, 2012)

Usually powders are used at 1 TBSP per lb, otherwise the soap can be too scratchy.
In my opinion though, if you want to use it for it's medicinal qualities, comfrey is better suited for a leave on product instead of one that gets washed away right away.  Comfrey needs to sit on the skin to be effective.
Also, if you're making anything with comfrey in it for sale, keep in mind that the herb is banned from products in some countries.


----------



## moosie (May 12, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Also, if you're making anything with comfrey in it for sale, keep in mind that the herb is banned from products in some countries.



wow I use it in my salves and I had no idea about that, granted I don't sell it but still, I'll have to do some googling now...  Thanks!


----------



## pal (May 12, 2012)

Thanks every one.  The reason I became interested in Comfrey as a soap additive was because I used to buy Comfrey lye soap from one of the locals.  She stopped selling her soap so I decided I would try it for myself.
I miss the Comfrey soap and the way it made my skin feel.  Anyone else ever tried it?


----------



## Fragola (May 19, 2012)

Personally, I've just made a soap with comfrey root powder.


----------

